
Nebulo: Python Library and CLI for Reflecting GraphQL APIs from PostgreSQL - oliverrice
https://olirice.github.io/nebulo
======
oliverrice
Author here!

Nebulo is very much a work-in-progress, but its reached proof-of-concept
viability so I'd love to hear what the community thinks!

At the moment, the motivation for the CLI is mostly to give quick feedback to
people who want to try out the project. I'm curious if anyone has a use-case
the CLI running a production ready web server?

In the short-term I expect to focus query safety and the last remaining
elements of the relay connection spec (reverse pagination) that aren't
implemented yet.
[https://relay.dev/graphql/connections.htm](https://relay.dev/graphql/connections.htm)

Please feel free to raise any killer feature ideas in the comments

Contributors wanted!

Shutout to a few related projects written in other languages that inspired
development of Nebulo (via envy):

JS: [https://www.graphile.org/](https://www.graphile.org/) Haskell:
[https://hasura.io/](https://hasura.io/) Clojure:
[https://github.com/graphqlize/graphqlize](https://github.com/graphqlize/graphqlize)
lmk if I missed one

------
oliverrice
If someone could send me an invite to lobste.rs so I can post there too I'd
appreciate it! My email address can be found here
[https://github.com/olirice/nebulo/blob/ee16a6acbf91652ae84ea...](https://github.com/olirice/nebulo/blob/ee16a6acbf91652ae84eabdf66a6567fb7e0fce0/setup.py#L8)

